# Chat in PHP?



## Sniff (11. Oktober 2001)

ich hab mal irgendwo ne chat.php Datei gesehen.
kann man wirklich nen Chat mit PHP machen? Wenn ja wie?


----------



## Tob (11. Oktober 2001)

*impossible*

geht net...
PHP ist eine Serverseitige Scriptsprache da wird ja alles nur auf dem server berechnet.

ich denke mit Java kann man da was machen, da kenn ich mich aber nich aus

tob


----------



## Patrick Kamin (11. Oktober 2001)

*-*

Kurzer Einwand: Es ist möglich einen Chat in PHP zu schreiben.


----------



## Dunsti (11. Oktober 2001)

ja, es ist tatsächlich möglich mit PHP einen Chat zu schreiben.

Allerdings nicht recht gut, denn man muss die HTML-Seite, die vom Script erzeugt wird in regelmäßigen Abständen refreshen, damit man die Beiträge der anderen auch sieht ......

Soll heißen: theoretisch geht's - praktisch isses für die Füsse 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Moartel (11. Oktober 2001)

Natürlich ist das möglich!
Ich glaube dass es nur sehr wenig gibt was man mit PHP nicht verwirklichen kann. Ich habe schon mal ein PHP-Chat-Skript ausprobiert, es aber wieder gelöscht weil ich es nicht gebraucht habe. Es gibt da glaub ich einiges was frei verfügbar ist und ganz gut funktioniert. Ein Chat ist ja eine relativ weit verbreitete Anwendung.


----------



## Patrick Kamin (12. Oktober 2001)

*-*



> _Original geschrieben von Dunsti _
> *ja, es ist tatsächlich möglich mit PHP einen Chat zu schreiben.
> 
> Allerdings nicht recht gut, denn man muss die HTML-Seite, die vom Script erzeugt wird in regelmäßigen Abständen refreshen, damit man die Beiträge der anderen auch sieht ......
> ...


Ähm, das würde ich so jetzt nicht sagen. Ich kenne einen reinen PHP Chat, der sauber läuft und sogar, nach meiner Meinung, besser als ein Cassio Chat läuft.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (12. Oktober 2001)

*klar geht das*

leute was habt n ihr?? na klar kann man mit php n chat programmieren, man muss sich halt nur n paar gedanken machen!!

ausserdem muss man sicherlich n paar abstriche in bezug auf die anzahl der chatter machen, aber wer braucht schon n chat für 50 leute!!


----------



## Quicksilv3r (12. Oktober 2001)

ahoi..... 

ya es geht nen freund von mir hat einen gecoded un ich werds bald auch ma versuchen.....

eigfentlich wollte ich nur sagen ich hasse solche threads wie "des geht net"... wenn man net 100% weis das es net geht warumseh ich sowas hier imma? lol zu arg...

cya


----------



## mille (12. Oktober 2001)

also ich sag auch das es möglcih sit (hab es auch schon gesehn) ....
aba dann müsste man mit java zusammenarbeiten um die seiten zu refreshen, denn ein meta tag mit content zum refreshen ist schei**e!

aba es geht !

schliesslcih ist es doch nur ein speichern von daten aus räumen und nicks etc ... alles was da zugehört, vom prinzip sicherlich einfach, nur rechtviel zu tippen, zu überlegn ....


----------



## Matrixx (19. Oktober 2001)

http://www.alles-clery.de

eine große script-seite auf der man sich auch 4 verschiedene chats in php downloaden kann


----------



## Feldhofe (30. November 2001)

*Geht nicht...*



> _Original geschrieben von Matrixx _
> *http://www.alles-clery.de
> 
> eine große script-seite auf der man sich auch 4 verschiedene chats in php downloaden kann  *



Geht nicht...kommt die 404.
Weißt du vielleicht eine neue Adresse??

Feldhofe


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (30. November 2001)

Bei mir geht die Adresse. (eifach mal refreshen)
Aber hier ist die neue Url:
http://www.aqualite.de/


----------



## dave_ (30. November 2001)

ab php4 gibt es ein paar möglichkeiten um zu einem irc server zu connecten. man kann dann den nick ändern, in channs joinen usw. dann bleibt noch die frage wie man so etwas umsetzt 

http://www.php.net/manual/de/function.ircg-pconnect.php


----------



## Feldhofe (1. Dezember 2001)

*Nee..*



> _Original geschrieben von godwich _
> *ab php4 gibt es ein paar möglichkeiten um zu einem irc server zu connecten. man kann dann den nick ändern, in channs joinen usw. dann bleibt noch die frage wie man so etwas umsetzt
> 
> http://www.php.net/manual/de/function.ircg-pconnect.php *



Nee...IRC ist doch nichts! Das macht doch nur Probleme. Also ich stelle mir sowas ganz anders vor (siehe Posting Chat mit Tables)..´..


----------



## dave_ (1. Dezember 2001)

ich bin immer in irc !

damit kann ich dann zB auslesen in welchen chans ich bin, ob ich online bin usw.. imho ist das absolut geil !


----------



## Scalé (1. Dezember 2001)

ich denke auch das sich ein guter chat mit php machen ässt.
das dauernde refreschen muss ja net im chat selbst geschehen, sondern das kann man ja auch in nem versteckten frame machen und die ausgabe immer per javascript ins chat fenster schreiben lassen )

nuja es geht halt


----------



## bloodsuck0r (2. Dezember 2001)

*also es ist möglich *

Jo in PHP nen chat zu amche iss schon möglich.... Bestes (mir bekanntes beispiel) http://www.schulhofchat.de . der ist soagr opensource (PHPopenchat) 

unter http://www.ortelius.de/phpopenchat/ kann man ihn downloaden


----------



## Feldhofe (2. Dezember 2001)

*Re: also es ist möglich *

Huh...ist das chaotisch!
Nee, als Beispiel für einen PHP-Chat gefiel mir der Siedler3-Chat wesentlich besser (bis auf dass er in Perl programmiert ist...  )
Aber das ginge genauso mit PHP.

Fh


----------



## Christian Fein (2. Dezember 2001)

tuerlich tuerlich ist ein Chat in PHP  moeglich.  

Ihr seht doch rechts nichts anderes als ein beschnittener Chat (Ja die  Shoutbox) 

Die eine Sache ist  halt das Refreschen der Seite. Dies sollte nach jedem Beitrag abgeben natuerlich und auch in bestimmten Intervallen geschehen (JavaScript und  Meta refresh).

Wenn mann das ganze in ein (i)Frame ohne viel  Schnickschnack (graphik) packt duerfte das fuer "ISDN" User auch in  einer brauchbaren geschwindigkeit passieren.


----------



## Feldhofe (2. Dezember 2001)

Warum denn eigentlich?
Ich muß sagen, ich finde den "Refresh-Zwang" nicht schlecht, denn gerade bei solchen Durchlauferhitzern wie z.B. http://www.friendsonline.de kann man bei großen Besucherzahlen in éinem Raum kaum noch so schnell mitlesen, wie der Text davonrauscht.

Ein Aktualisieren durch ENTER drücken im Eingabefeld ist doch nicht zu viel von unseren Besuchern verlangt!

Gruß und schönen 1. Advent...
Feldhofe


----------



## dave_ (2. Dezember 2001)

schaut euch das mal an:
http://www.mtvgroupies.de/cassiopei...=chat&sessionid=ßSESSIONIDß&nh=0&frameset=yes

der ist doch ok


----------



## Feldhofe (2. Dezember 2001)

godwich hat gesagt.:
			
		

> der ist doch ok



Na ich weiß nicht...
Der hier ist im Ansatz ganz gut (s.o., ist nur ein Demoscript):
http://www.urwhaturead.co.uk/rcpro/chat.cgi


----------



## CrushOut16 (6. Dezember 2001)

Also mal zum Thema Chat ich glaube bei giga.de ist der chat auch mit PHP gemacht, denn wenn ich sehe was in der adresszeile steht also unteranderem PHP denk ich mal das geht recht gut naja ich bin noch ein blutiger Anfänger und bin mir nich sicher aber naja ich wollt auch mal was schreiben


----------



## sven_raven (7. Dezember 2001)

hehe bei GIGA handelt es sich bei dem Chat aber um ein Cassiopeia System ( http://www.cassiopeia.de glaube ich). Das ist ne komplette Community (Foren usw.) die so um die 20.000 DM kostet glaube ich... Ausserdem is das ziemlich ressourcenfressend...

Guckt mal auf http://www.gamate.com... Da gibs nen feinen PHP Chat zum download...
Und zum Thema IRC... ich hatte mich mal damit beschäftigt und einen Eggdrop geschrieben der aufm Webserver läuft...
Das geht eigentlich ganz einfach mit ner Socket Verbindung (_fsockopen_) und _set_time_limit(0)_; sowie _ignore_user_abort(1);_. Das Script kann dann nur über den IRC Channel beendet werden in dem man ein vorher im PHP Code verankertes Kommando eingibt welches die PHP Funktion _die();_ auslöst


----------



## CrushOut16 (7. Dezember 2001)

Holla das is ganz schön viel Asche  naja gut das du mir das sagsts hab ich wieder was gelernt 

Bis dann

Crush


----------



## Feldhofe (7. Dezember 2001)

Schaut mal, wie findet ihr den Chat (vgl. meinen Beitrag "Was ist schneller?"...

http://www.siedlerkneipe.de/


----------



## Rev (30. Dezember 2001)

nun muss ich auch mal meinen senf dazu abgeben 
also zuerst zu giga.de und mtv.. ja die benutzen die cassiopeia software welche NICHT in php geschrieben ist. das sind java servlets (welche recourcen fressen *gg*).. also ich "schlage" mich schon seid fast 2 jahren mit dem system rum. inzwischen bin ich ganz zufrieden, der chat ist wirklich nich schlecht (wenn man die performance probleme und die sicherheitslücken mal absieht), allerdings für normale user unbezahlbar.. mit deinen angeschlagenen 20000dm kommst du leider nicht aus (ums mal vorsichtig zu sagen  ) da ich gerade eine komplette communitysoftware für eine internetseite schreibe überlege ich mir auch nen chat zu proggen.. die frage ist nur: ist php "gut" genug dafür?  hat jemand schon erfahrung mit proggen gemacht? ich habe mir viele andere lösungen angeschaut (unteranderem nen chatserver in c++) und tendiere im moment auch zu c++ (wie gut das ichs nich kann *gg*). der chatserver in c++ ist bis jetzt das leistungsfähige was ich gesehen hab (http://www.superflirt.de). allerdings sind die java servlets auch sehr schön.. zu was würdet ihr tendieren wenn ihr nen chat proggen wolltet?


----------



## Feldhofe (30. Dezember 2001)

Also ich muß sagen, der superflirt.de hat mich nicht überzeugt. Von den Funktionen her ist er genau wie die einfachsten PHP-chats wie http://www.schulhofchat.de auch -der hier hat bei mir schon beim ersten Versuch Fehler produziert.
Ich weiß nicht, wie leistungsfähig der Server nun ist, kann ich nicht beurteiln.

Auf welcher Page läuft denn jetzt dein Scrip, des hab ich nicht so ganz versteanden!?

Feldhofe


----------



## sven_raven (30. Dezember 2001)

also um herauszufinden wie man am besten an einen chat heran geht sollte man vielleicht ma das prinzip das hinter einem chat steht aufschlüsseln. Ich versuch das ma und so könnt ihr gleich die Sachen bei denen ich mir was falsches vorstelle verbessern.

- Es gibt 2 Arten von Chats: Streams und Refresh Chats!
- Entweder muß der Chat dynamisch sein und immer die neusten Daten selber auslesen (ODER ein auf dem Server installiertes Tool generiert die HTML Datei immer neu?)
- Die Daten ausm Chat werden entweder in eine MySQL Datenbank oder in eine Textdatei gespeichert.
- Beides muß regelmäßig geleert werden weil die größe schnell ansteigt

Nun ma zum C++ Chatserver. Was macht das dingens eigentlich?


----------



## Rev (2. Januar 2002)

@ feldhofe: http://www.teensweb.de
im moment geht die anmeldung allerdings nicht, sollte ich bis morgen allerdings gefixxt haben

@ |®/\vEñ| das ist nen streamschat und ich denke er generiert die daten so, das sie dann nur noch ausgelesen werden, er übernimmt dann also die eigentliche "arbeit" des chats, dann wird nur noch per php oder javascript ausgelesen..

also interessant ist nen streamchat welcher hohe userzahlen aushällt und funktionsmässig dem cassioepeia chat gleicht..


----------



## Feldhofe (2. Januar 2002)

Rev hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ feldhofe: http://www.teensweb.de
> im moment geht die anmeldung allerdings nicht, sollte ich bis morgen allerdings gefixxt haben


----------



## phprulez (15. Januar 2002)

Also was der http://www.schulhofchat.de anbelangt, so ist das ein Chat der sich noch immer in der Entwicklung befindet und ständig verbessert wird, und der auf unterschiedlichen Umgebungen natürlich auch mal Fehler produzieren kann.
Aber es ist ein über Jahre hinweg gereifter PHP-Code mit wenigen Javascript-Anteilen, der problemlos über 150 Chatter pro Channel verwalten kann, dessen Oberfläche man sich selbst anpassen kann und der völlig kostenlos ist.
Es ist eine deutsche Initiative mit viel Engagement und fähigen Leuten, die sich auch nicht zu fein sind Usern bei der Installation des Chats per Mail zu helfen.

Der Chat braucht wenig RAM, eine aktuelle MySQL und PHP-Version und nicht viel HD-Platz. Er läßt sich sowohl unter Linux als auch unter Win32 installieren und ist durch Sessionmanagement und viele andere Sicherheitseinrichtungen nur sehr schwer manipulierbar.

Da die Software Open-Source ist kann sie jeder unter http://www.ortelius.de/phpopenchat runterladen und installieren.

Natürlich gibt es viele andere große Chatsysteme, aber die kosten viel Geld, Unmengen von Ressourcen und manchmal auch viel Nerven ;-)


----------



## Feldhofe (15. Januar 2002)

Ich muß mal schauen, vielleicht nehme ich auch den als Grundlage, wenn ich ganz bei 0 anfange, ist das vielleicht doch nicht so gut.

Nur: Wieviel Traffic macht denn so ein Chat? Ich habe bei Hosteurope 15GB frei und ca. 1500 Besucher am Tag?

Feldhofe


----------



## phprulez (17. Januar 2002)

Man kann lediglich eine grobe Aussage liefern über den Traffic des phpopenchats (http://www.ortelius.de/phpopenchat), denn dieser hängt von der durchschnittlichen Anzahl Chatter ab, nicht von der Anzahl der Seitenbesucher der angeschlossenen Homepage.
Außerdem hängt der Traffic hauptsächlich von den Grafiken ab die im Chat eingebunden sind, und diese kann ja jeder selbst ändern oder entfernen.
Der Rest, der ASCII-Teil ist quasi zu vernachlässigen, damit wird man keine Probleme bekommen, sofern die gleichzeitig anwesende Zahl der Chatter unter der getesteten von ca 150 Chattern bleibt.

Bei durchschnittlichem Betrieb wird der Chat daher im unteren einstelligen GB-Bereich bleiben. Ganz grob gesagt.

phpfreak


----------



## shc (17. Januar 2002)

hi phpfreak,

deine aussage ist genau umzukehren: nicht der text ist zu vernachlässigen, eher die eingebauten grafiken im chat (da sie zu einem hohen prozentsatz aus dem lokalen cache des browsers kommen).
einfach rechnung: eine chat-zeile hat im schnitt 500 byte, im schnitt hast du alle 5 sekunden eine neue zeile und im schnitt 30 leute gleichzeitig online (das sind realistische daten aus dem schulhofchat)
dann kommst du nach einfacher rechnung auf 

bytes pro zeile * sekunden pro tag durch 5 * 30 leute 
~ 247 MByte am Tag
multipliziert mit 30 tagen haben wir
~ 7 GByte pro Monat Daten nur durch den ASCII text des chats, nicht berücksichtigt sind header und andere seiten, die der chatter regelmäßig aufruft. das ist also schon eine menge und auf _keinen_ fall vernachlässigbar. 

was hilft: ob_gzhandler von php. das ist, einfach gesagt, ein modul, mit dem jeglicher ascii-output von php zip-komprimiert wird. kompressionsraten von 70 - 80 % werden erreicht und eine menge traffic gespart. 

viele grüße

mirko


----------



## Rev (17. Januar 2002)

haste da nähere infos zu? zu ob_gzhandler ?


wie gesagt, der traffic kommt durch das eigentliche chatten und nich durch die paar grafiken..


----------



## shc (17. Januar 2002)

zum starten erst mal hier
http://www.php.net/manual/en/function.ob-gzhandler.php

das ding ist so "schlau", komprimierten code nur an die browser zu schicken, die das auch können, die anderen bekommen weiter plain text. und es ist noch "schlauer", es schickt sogar den richtigen header für proxys mit, damit auch hier keine fehler passieren. 
wenn du den effekt mal testen willst:
tipp das hier ein, wenn du lokales echo deaktiviert hast,mußt du blind tippen ;-)
<start>
telnet http://www.schulhofchat.de 80
get / http/1.0
accept encoding: gzip
{enter}{enter}
</end>
da wird dann bis auf die header alles komprimiert kommen. wenn du das accept-encoding weglässt, bekommst du klares ASCII.
setzen wir seit mehr als einem halben jahr ein, keine probleme bekannt bis jetzt.

viele grüße
mirko


----------



## Feldhofe (17. Januar 2002)

Ach, die 7GB Grobrechnung beruhigen mich eigentlich schon genug.
Deißig Chatter gleichzeitig wird es bei mir wohl kaum dauerhaft geben, von den 1500 Leuten interessieren sich vielleicht 1/10 für den Chat, also 150-250 pro Tag, aber über den ganzen Tag verstreut.
Bisher habe ich im Januar 4 GB Traffic verbraucht, also Schätzung 8 GB.

Mit zusätzlichen 7 für den Chat bin ich genau bei 15 -also vorerst Null Probleme!


---
PS @ Mirko:
Die zufällig eingeblendete Reklame für Amazon (zB. "Pausenaufsicht: Schau mal, geiles Buch") ist genial, wie habt ihr das realisiert??


----------



## shc (17. Januar 2002)

die zufällige reklame sind sprüche eines automatischen moderators. woanders werden die sys oder so genannt. wie das gemacht ist: guck in den quellcode, link war hier ja schon

mirko


----------



## Feldhofe (17. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von shc _
> *wie das gemacht ist: guck in den quellcode, link war hier ja schon
> *


wo denn??


----------



## shc (18. Januar 2002)

http://www.ortelius.de/phpopenchat/


----------



## MasterNemo (18. Januar 2002)

Na ich weiß nicht, habt ihr alle freetraffic? Chat in reinem PHP-Code zulösen ist zwar nicht unmöglich, aber wer rechnen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Bei einem Reload(je nach gröse des Scriptes) mal nur von 10 KB ausgegangen, mal 5sec-reload-time, sind das 120 KB/min pro User mal 10 User gleich 1200 KB/minmal 30 Minuten 36000 KB für ne halbe stunde chat. beim traffic-preis von nur 10 € und nur 3 GB freetraffic, seit ihr nach einer Woche Pleite wenn mal ein paar User mehr im Chat sind.


Grüße aus dem hohen Norden

MasterNemo


----------



## MasterNemo (18. Januar 2002)

*Nachtrag*

unter http://www.neo-ego.com findet man einen Chat der auf Flash und php3 funzt. frist nicht ganz soviel resourcen, aber es geht noch viel besser!


MasterNemo


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. Januar 2002)

@MasterNemo: Und wer sich damit auskennt, ist hier noch klarer im Vorteil... ein Refresh-Chat ist nicht die einzige Möglichkeit, man kann schließlich auch einen Stream-Chat mit PHP realisieren.


----------



## shc (18. Januar 2002)

na, master nemo, wer ahnung hat ist aber noch klarer im vorteil ;-)

die größe des php-scriptes ist doch vollkommen irrelevant, da php eine serverseitig interpretierte scriptsprache ist.
das heißt also: liegen keine neuen zeilen für den user vor, wird nichts üebrtragen (obwohl man wegen eines alten netscape-bugs besser ein leerzeichen wegschicken sollte)
erst wenn für den user etwas vorliegt, wird genau das übertragen. 
das einzige was an der reload-lösung eben mehr anfällt, sind die header, die dabei durch die gegend geschickt werden. aber das ist tatsächlich ein nicht zu großer posten. 
von daher kommt meine rechnung von oben schon der realität ziemlich nahe (ich muß das wissen, ich bekomme ja jeden monat die trafficabrechnung des providers)

und die reload-variante ist nicht zwingend zu realisieren: auch ein nicht endende verbindung kann einfach realisiert werden, siehe ältere phpopenchat-versionen. da wird dann quasi gestreamt. aber das spart nicht wirklich traffic.

viele grüße

mirko


----------



## MasterNemo (18. Januar 2002)

@shc

nix gegen Dich oder PHP, ich bin jetzt mal nur von der einfachen chatmethode ausgegangen, die für die meisten Anfänger eher zu lösen ist. Klar, man kann auch ein chat in c# schreiben und laufen lassen und es gibt bestimmt auch noch 100.000 andere Möglichkeiten und mindestens 4 PHP-Möglichkeiten sind mir bekannt. Wenn Du wirklich hättest helfen wollen, dann hättest Du ja auch gerne die Grund-Funktion schreiben können. Dann hätten vieleicht auch alle anderen was davon. ;-)


Grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## shc (18. Januar 2002)

@ nemo

ich HABE die grundfunktion geschrieben: ich bin mitentwickler des phpopenchats. das ich diese funktion HIER nicht hinschreibe hat einen einfachen grund: es gibt sie zum freien download:
http://www.ortelius.de/phpopenchat/ 

_vielleicht_ wäre es ja wirklich günstiger sich erstmal schlau zu machen, ob das, was man behauptet, auch wirklich zutrifft. 
aussagen wie "ihr könnt ja nicht rechnen" owohl wir es ganz offensichtlich können oder "schreib doch die grundfunktion, wenn du wirklich helfen willst" helfen ganz sicher niemandem, das verwirrt doch nur. 

also einfach nix übereilen, manchmal steckt mehr drin als man denkt ;-)

nix für ungut

mirko


----------



## MasterNemo (19. Januar 2002)

@shc

OK, bevor das hier noch im Streit ausartet, jeder hat seine Meinung und seine Erfahrungen. Daran kann und will ich auch nix ändern. Was ich mit der Grundfunktion meinte, ist nicht den gesamten Quellcode sondern eher um die allgemeine funktionalität (was php wirklich kann) darzustellen. Zum anderen beruhen meine Erfahrungen zum allergrößten Teil auf ASP und das ist nach meiner Meinung nach keine Scriptsprache für Chats. Geht zwar aber eben (wenn nur als script) mit refresh. PHP ist einfacher und schneller hat aber auch so seine Grenzen. Wo die liegen weißt Du sicherlich am besten(zumindest besser als ich). Ich habe mir mal den OpenChat runtergeladen und werde ihn mir mal zugemüte führen. Vieleicht lerne ich ja auch noch etwas was ich noch nicht kenne  

Also nichts für ungut!

MasterNemo


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (19. Januar 2002)

Darf ich mich mal kurz einmischen? 
AFAIK ist die zentrale Funktion bei einem PHP-Streaming-Chat die flush()-Funktion. Damit wird alles bisher ausgegebene an den Browser geschickt (was ja sonst erst am Ende des Scripts passieren würde). In einer Endlosschleife wird dann z.B. jede Sekunde nachgesehen (wo diese gespeichert werden, sei jetzt mal dahingestellt), ob neue Chat-Messages da sind, die zum jeweiligen User noch nicht gesendet wurden. Wenn welche vorhanden sind, werden sie mit echo ausgegeben und dann sofort mit flush() an den Browser übertragen. Sollte mal längere Zeit keine Nachricht geschickt werden, sendet man vorsichtshalber ein "<!-- ->" o.ä., damit der Browser keinen Timeout meldet. So ist das Grundprinzip, das mir bekannt ist. Es laufen dann halt immer so viele PHP-Instanzen gleichzeitig, wie User im Chat sind.
Oder gibt´s da noch andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## MasterNemo (19. Januar 2002)

@reima
Ja Reima, darfst DU, ist ja schliesslich öffentlich. Aber ich sehe, daß Du verstanden hast, was ich ausdrücken wollte. 

@all
Ich denke, wenn man nur darüber redet ob etwas funktioniert oder nicht, ist dem nicht geholfen, der wissen will wie. Alles andere was vorher war, war wohl eher reine Theorie. Die Praxis könnte so aussehen, muß aber net.

@shc

ich werde den phpopenchat mal dort einsetzen, wo wirklich chat-stress entsteht und euch das ergebnis dann geben (Wenn ihr damit einverstanden seid!)


OK, das wars dann schon!

MasterNemo


----------



## Feldhofe (24. Januar 2002)

@shc: Sag mal, der Code vom Schulhofchat...habt ihr da noch sehr viel dran verändert?
Ich hab nämlich noch meinen Horror vom Umbau eines UBB-Bordes.... 

Gruß,
Feldhofe


----------



## Tischi (25. Januar 2004)

Man muss einen Chat nicht mit einem refresh der Seite machen!

Ich habe einen gemacht, mit der funktion flush!

funktioniert wunderbar! Auch mit 10 Leuten, mehr mehr waren noch nicht drinne!
Aber immerhin!


----------



## chibisuke (25. Januar 2004)

1.) Wer ein Threaddatum lesen kann, is klar im Vorteil, denn dieser Thread is seit 2 jahre nicht mehr benutzt worden!

2.) auch wer lesen kann ich klar im Vorteil, denn dann hättest du gelesen das das was du eben gesagt hast schon vor 2 Jahren gesagt wurde.


----------



## Harrier (25. Januar 2004)

ich finds trotzdem gut! ^^ will mal n bischen ausprobieren! leute, macht diese while-schleife sinn?


```
<?php
$sql="SELECT * FROM chat ORDER BY id";
$i=0;
while($i=0) {
 $result=mysql_query($sql); 
 while($row=mysql_fetch_array($result)) {
  if($row[id]<$id) {
  ?>
  <script language=javascript>
        document.getElementsByName("screen")[0].value += "\n" + <?php echo $row[autor] . ": " . $row[text]; ?>;
        </script>
  <?php
  $id=$row[id];
  }
 }
flush();
sleep(3);
}
```

also screen ist meine textarea


HEY, *WIE GEIL* Das funktioniert tatsächlich! ^^


----------



## Tim C. (25. Januar 2004)

*Aufgepasst !*

Achtung, ich stelle hiermit offiziell das große, wachsame Auge in die Mitte und wer nochmals, wissentlich die Netiquette verletzt, der wird die, von ihm selbst akzeptierten Konsequenzen tragen.


----------



## Tischi (25. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von chibisuke _
> *1.) Wer ein Threaddatum lesen kann, is klar im Vorteil, denn dieser Thread is seit 2 jahre nicht mehr benutzt worden!
> 
> 2.) auch wer lesen kann ich klar im Vorteil, denn dann hättest du gelesen das das was du eben gesagt hast schon vor 2 Jahren gesagt wurde. *



*g* ich hatte nur das 24.1 gelesen *g* dachte das wäre aktuell :-D

Naja, ist ja jetzt auch egal! War nur durch zufall durch die Suche auf diesen Thead gestoßen! Schönen abend noch!


----------

